# CPT code to take out scraped polyp



## southbaymed (Apr 29, 2009)

EGD report said polyps were cut by snare
(43251) and removed by "ROTH NET".
Do you code this Roth Net method???
thank you


----------



## MelissaCCS-P (Apr 29, 2009)

No you would only code the polypectomy via snare (43251)


----------



## Colliemom (Apr 30, 2009)

You would code it as EGD with snare polypectomy - 43251


----------

